# Trout recipes...



## TLCurd

So, having finally got the freezer stocked with an ample supply of trout to start the summer off, I was hoping that we could get a thread going of our most successful trout recipes. I've tried searching through the forum, but everything is so scattered, so I thought it would be really cool to have all of them in one location. I (as I'm sure all of you do as well) just can't eat enough fish, but too often I find myself preparing it the same way over and over. So, any and all new recipes would be GREATLY appreciated. Thanks a lot fellas, look forward to hearing from you all. Hope you're all doing well.


----------



## Profish00

*Pecan Crusted Trout Fillets with Creole Mineare Sauce

*Flour Trout fillets or shrimp

Pecans

Eggs

Milk

Tony Chachereâ€™s (or other Cajun seasoning of choice)

Take flour and pecans (approx. 2-1 ratio), food process and add some seasoning. Prepare an egg and milk mixture. Take seafood and, 1) sprinkle with Tonyâ€™s, 2) dredge in plain flour, 3) dip back in egg mixture, and finally coat with pecan flour. 

Heat sautÃ© pan with Â¼ inch of olive oil, pan fry for few minutes on each side until golden brown.

*Creole Mineare Sauce*

An awesome tangy side sauce for dipping

3 or 4 Large Lemons

Approx. Â¾ Cup. Worchestire Sauce

2 Bay Leaves

Approx. Â½ Cup. butter pieces

Approx. Â½ Cup. Heavy Cream

Take lemons and peel heavy pith off and quarter. Place in saucepan with worchestire and bay leaves. Simmer and reduce. Strain, then add butter pieces and melt. Add cream and bring to light boil to thicken. Serve.


----------



## waterwolf

sautee some onions and bell pepper ,garlic in olive oil...set aside..coat trout fillets with olive oil and rub down with black,red,white pepper oregano,basil,thym,paprika put a little real butter in mid-high heat skillet and cook on each side 4 min then add veg's back on top of fillets and put lid on and let steam about 5 min at reduced heat of med-low...can throw some other vegs in if you like...serve with GARY"S DIRTY RICE ,,,ces't bon for sure.


----------



## RKJ

*Trout Alfredo*

6 Trout Fillets
2 pkg. Knorr's Alfredo Sauce
Grated Cheddar & Monterey Jack Cheese
Parmesan Cheese
Salt, Pepper & Red Pepper

* Make Knorr's Alfredo Sauce according to package directions
* Season Trout Fillets with salt, pepper and red pepper (to taste)
* Spray casserole dish with Pam: place raw fillets in casserole
* Bake at 350 degrees for 30 minutes
* Remove from oven and top with grated cheesses
* Bake at 350 degrees an additional 15 minutes or until cheese is melted

Serve over noodle or fettucini (spinach fettucini is great)

Note: Sauce thickens as it cools

Yield: 4-6 servings


----------



## RKJ

*Trout Vera Cruz*

6 trout fillets
Corn Tortillas
Grated Cheddar & Monterey Jack Cheese
Mild or Mediumm Chunky Picante
Salt, pepper, red pepper & Lawry's Garlic Salt

* Season trout fillets with salt, pepper, red pepper and Lawrys Garlic Salt
* Broil trout with a small amount of margarine about 10 minutes
* Saute tortillas in oil (optional)
* Spray 9" x 13" casserole dish with Pam
* Line the bottom of casserole dish with corn tortillas cut in half
* Put broiled trout fillets over tortillas; pour remaining margarine from broiler pan over trout fillets; top with 1 spoonful of picante per fillet
* Put grated cheeses on top
* Bake at 350 degrees until thoroughly heated and cheese is melted (about 20 minutes)

Yield: 3 Servings


----------



## waterwolf

microwave trout?????I thought the same thing but I will try it once... Louisiana fishing guide told me about it this past weekend.......

Trout Fillets Seasoned (about 4)
Micro for 3-4 mins
Add Picante sauce on top of fillets and return to microwave for 2 mins
Cover with Cheddar/Monterey Jack cheese and micro for 2 more mins


----------



## oldriver88

*Portabello trout*

Portabello Mushroom sauce (any brand)
Tony's
Lemon powder
Progresso Itialian bread crumbs
Fetticini noodles
trout fillets (or red snapper, mahi mahi)
parmasan cheese

Lightly season fillets w/ lemon powder and tonys
Roll seasoned fillets in bread crumbs
heat cast iron skillet and pan sear fillets
boil noodles
heat up portabello mushroom sauce
put cooked noodles on plate, add pan seared fillets, pour sauce on top, put cheese on top, ENJOY!!!

Sorry for misspellings


----------



## topwatrout

I started this thread again today, but no one has commented on it, I see why. Anyways one of my favorites is butter, lemon, lime, chopped garlic, chopped onion, and tony chachere. grill until they're cooked


----------



## hd smoke

well. i am heading down to Rockport this weekend for some redfish and trout... hopefully, i will be needing some of these recipes


----------



## hd smoke

my old time favorite.... redfish fillets, melted butter, garlic, cajun seasoning, shrimp, green onion, shrooms. oven sake pan, Pam spray

spray PAM on pan bottom, place fillets in pan, pour melted butter over fillets, scatter shrimp over fillets, sprinkle seasoning over all of that, place shrooms around pan, put cut green onions all around also, cover with foil, place on grill till the fish is slightly flakey in center and shrimp have turned pink

serve with garlic toast


----------



## greenhornet

I have found a kraft brand caesar vinagrette dressing that I really like for trout or shrimp marinade. I like to marinade my fish for 2-4 days in the fridge. I usually grill my fish so I leave the skin on. Take out of fridge and make foil packet with skin down of course. Season w/tony's, garlic, pepper then coat with mixture of your pick of cheese(I like the italian shredded mix) mixed with the fried onions(like those in green bean casseroles) to make a semi-crust. It's also good with redfish and you can use a light coat of ranch to help it stick. Very good.

Another quick recipe I like is broil your fish for about 6 min, take out and coat with a mix of miracle whip, parmesan(fresh), and chalula. Broil another 2 min.


----------



## fishtale

Another quick but very good recipe...

Sautee garlic in butter and parsley to make a garlic butter sauce, broil fillets while frequently basting with the butter sauce. When fillets are close to being done remove from heat and coat top with fresh parmesan cheese, place back under broiler until parmesan cheese is browned (crusty/crunchy).


----------



## goodwood

I like this thread.


----------



## tngbmt

anyone tried the miso salmon recipe (cheese cake factory) on the trout?
i've done it once in the oven and gonna try the grill next.


----------



## CptnKris

Wow!!! Great idea on the thread.

We personally like trout and eggs after a long night of fishing under the lights with salt and pepper in a buttered cast iron skillet.

One of my favorites though is just plain simple.

Piece of foil, cut up butter sticks, onions, mushrooms and sprinkled with slap yo mama's.

Put onions on the foil first, spray with light coat of PAM, place fillets on the onions, put butter pieces on them, coat with light sprinkle of SYM's, cover with remaining onions and mushrooms with a final coat of SYM's.

Place on grill at indirect medium heat and dinner in ready in about 10 to 15 minutes.

NOTE: INDIRECT heat. You want the onions and mushrooms to cook with the trout.


----------



## Zereaux

I think I got this recipe from this forum several years ago... pretty simple:

fillets in an oven safe container, season with your favorite seasoning, cover
with pico de gallo...cook @ 350 for 30 minutes. Had it last night and enjoyed
every bite.


----------



## Specks&Spots

I'm making this right now.


----------



## lonestarangler

My recipe is almost the same except no marinade, I'll have to try that. Next time add some seasoned bread crumbs with the french fried onions you will like it.



greenhornet said:


> I have found a kraft brand caesar vinagrette dressing that I really like for trout or shrimp marinade. I like to marinade my fish for 2-4 days in the fridge. I usually grill my fish so I leave the skin on. Take out of fridge and make foil packet with skin down of course. Season w/tony's, garlic, pepper then coat with mixture of your pick of cheese(I like the italian shredded mix) mixed with the fried onions(like those in green bean casseroles) to make a semi-crust. It's also good with redfish and you can use a light coat of ranch to help it stick. Very good.
> 
> Another quick recipe I like is broil your fish for about 6 min, take out and coat with a mix of miracle whip, parmesan(fresh), and chalula. Broil another 2 min.


----------



## topdawg jr

Roll the trout filets in pesto and then roll them in a half and half mixture of bread crumbs and parmesean cheese. Bake on 400 for 10 minutes and then broil for about one minute to crisp the top. Mix pesto with pasta and enjoy.


----------



## Sharkzilla

fishtale said:


> Another quick but very good recipe...
> 
> Sautee garlic in butter and parsley to make a garlic butter sauce, broil fillets while frequently basting with the butter sauce. When fillets are close to being done remove from heat and coat top with fresh parmesan cheese, place back under broiler until parmesan cheese is browned (crusty/crunchy).


Tried this one tonight with some fresh caught fillets--delicious! I think the beauty is its simplicity--I added some lemon and it was outstanding. Thanks!


----------



## Slip

waterwolf said:


> microwave trout?????I thought the same thing but I will try it once... Louisiana fishing guide told me about it this past weekend.......
> 
> Trout Fillets Seasoned (about 4)
> Micro for 3-4 mins
> Add Picante sauce on top of fillets and return to microwave for 2 mins
> Cover with Cheddar/Monterey Jack cheese and micro for 2 more mins


I tried this recipe the other day and was actually pretty good. Super simple and yet quite tasty.


----------



## ralph7

an easy marinade is just to use orange or pineapple juice and let the filets sit refrigerated in it for a couple of hours.


----------



## Melon

KC Masterpiece Marinade 

Garlic and Herb

Really Rocks. Simple and Fast

10 whole chic breast

10 trout filet's

marinate your chic and fish for about a hour. BTW-It says 30 minutes. I do an hour.

Throw some foil down over a grill or just bake in a pan until it's done.


----------



## Centex fisher

Bump. Keep em coming. I got a bunch of fresh filets.


----------



## smooth move

*trout*

FRIED in corn meal batter!


----------



## greenhornet

Do a search for the trout cakes on here, they were the best form of trout I have ever eaten by a long shot. It takes a good bit of labor so I tripled the recipe and it was enough for 6+ people.


----------



## Top-H2O 2110

greenhornet said:


> Do a search for the trout cakes on here, they were the best form of trout I have ever eaten by a long shot. It takes a good bit of labor so I tripled the recipe and it was enough for 6+ people.


I think it's listed as "Trout Patties". I will be trying it soon! Sounds GOOD!


----------



## bbgarcia

Blackened trout w/ olive oil rubbed on each filet and pour on the blackening seasoning and rub it in also. Get a cast iron skillet/flat iron griddle red hot and let it go for about 3 minutes on each side. Top w/ a sauce to your liking or eat it off the skillet by itself. Good eats right there.

The sauce I make for it is a cream sauce using lemon butter, garlic mixed w/ some Cream of Mushroom soup. Add some shrimp, crawfish, &/or crabmeat to the sauce.

Man, I might cook this tonight!!!


----------



## Centex fisher

bumpity for some more


----------



## team cut em deep

Preheat grease to 375... Drink a beer... Lay fillets on a paper towel... Drink another beer... Roll fillets in seasoned cornmeal... Chug a beer... Drop fillets in grease... Drink a beer and fish should be ready to remove from grease and dropped on a paper towel... Shotgun a beer while waiting to cool down... Enjoy


----------



## kanga69

Season with tony's and brown in frying pan. In separate sauce pan, mix one jar of alfredo sauce and one can of rotel. When filets are done pour sauce over them and let simmer for about 10 min. Serve over rice..


----------

